# UCLA



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 29, 2004)

OK, so I called UCLA to get the details on applying there and they told me freshmen cannot apply for film! They said ONLY transfer students can get into the film program. And that I could take something else (like graphic design, which I'm considering) and then beg the film department to let me in. they were unclear as to whether I could switch to film in my second year as if I were a transfer student.

So, is this new? Is this common with other schools? Basically, what the heck?? lol


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 29, 2004)

OK, so I called UCLA to get the details on applying there and they told me freshmen cannot apply for film! They said ONLY transfer students can get into the film program. And that I could take something else (like graphic design, which I'm considering) and then beg the film department to let me in. they were unclear as to whether I could switch to film in my second year as if I were a transfer student.

So, is this new? Is this common with other schools? Basically, what the heck?? lol


----------



## alex c (Nov 29, 2004)

ya, i noticed that a while ago.  kinda stopped me from applying... haha, that and not taking the SATIIs.  Umm... if your applying for freshman admissions, i hate to break it to you... but the deadline is tomarrow.  Which means you application, essays, info, and transcripts need to be done... now.

it sucks, i know.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 30, 2004)

weird, isn't? i know the deadline is today. if someone had come up with something i didn't know, or some way of getting into film or whatever i would have scrambled and applied. i basically decided not to apply. i could do a graphic arts thing (cause that is something i'm good at) but i'd prefer film right off the bat. lol. i didn't take the SAT IIs either, i'm taking the SAT Saturday for the first time, probably dumb to be pushing it this far, cause if its bad i can't redo it in time for most schools.


----------

